

Why Microsoft Really Bought Nokia - citizenkeys
http://www.cringely.com/2013/09/03/microsoft-really-bought-nokia/

======
hannibal5
It looks like US commentators are confused.

1\. Microsoft did not buy Nokia.

2\. Microsoft did not buy Nokia's patents (it only bought licences).

3\. Microsoft did not buy Nokia brand (it can only use the brand in
smartphones for short time, in S40 and S60 longer time).

Microsoft bought only Nokia phone business. What is left is Nokia Networks and
Solutions, HERE (maps) and Nokia Advanced Technologies (research and
development arm of Nokia). Nokia is also prohibited of making it's own phones
until 2015.

Nokia could buy Jolla (company founded by Nokia engineers) and be back in
smartphone business with Nokia brand in 2015. I don't think it will be, but it
could.

~~~
pedalpete
I don't think the US commentators are confused, it's just easier to say
"Microsoft bought Nokia" vs. "Microsoft bought Nokia's devices division and
licensed their patents".

For the average Joe, Nokia made phones, and Microsoft bought that part of
Nokia, resulting in "Microsoft bought Nokia".

You're arguing semantics when the people who care get it, and the people who
don't care, don't need to know the difference.

~~~
hannibal5
>It’s also the acquisition of a global brand

Cringley thinks that Microsoft bought global brand.

------
vinanvinan
well nokia is the number one supporter for WP.

~~~
pedalpete
Exactly, and if Nokia stopped producing Windows Phones, Microsoft's
approaching 8% marketshare (or is it 9% now?) would be cut down significantly,
and would likely be a nail in WP's coffin.

~~~
hannibal5
WP market share is just 4%

